# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Thermometer

## schiene

Vorab,ich glaube das nicht,aber ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gehört das...
Thermometer welch in DACH bezw.Europa gekauft wurden und in Thailand verwendet werden
nicht die gleichen Temperaturen wie Thermometer welche in Thailand gekauft wurden anzeigen wenn man sie z.b. nebeneinander aufhängt.
Gemeint sind keine elektr.Themometer.Gibts da eine physikalischer Erklärung warum dies so sein soll???
z.b. so eins...

----------


## pit

Selbst wenn das stimmen sollte, was wirklich mal überprüft werden könnte, gibt es zunächst erstmal keine plausible Erklärung.

Was allerdings durchaus der Fall ist, wenn man zwei Meßgeräte betreibt (ein Thermometer ist ein solches), können die Anzeigen beider Geräte durchaus voneinander abweichen, ohne dass eines dieser einen Defekt hätte.

Beispiel: 
Nimmt man eine Genauigkeit von 2,5% für einen solchen Billigartikel an, ist das schon relativ gut (5% wäre realistischer). 2,5% heißt, bezogen auf den oberen Endwert kann die Anzeige um 2,5% abweichen. Also bei 50°C wie im Beispiel kann die Abweichung der Anzeige über den ganzen Meßbereich +/- 1,25 Grad betragen. Ist bei einem Thermometer die Abweichung positiv und beim anderen negativ, können die Anzeigen beider Geräte um 2,5 Grad auseinander liegen! Theoretisch müsste man sogar noch den negativen Anzeigebereich mit in die Fehlerbetrachtung einbeziehen, womit die mögliche Abweichung noch größer werden könnte. Negative Temperaturen werden in Thailand ja auch eher weniger gemessen.

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ich denke der Bau des Thermometers und dessen Füllung könnte dabei auch eine Rolle spielen. Das kann angeblich zu Meßabweichungen von 2-3 Grad führen.

----------


## schiene

> Ich denke der Bau des Thermometers und dessen Füllung könnte dabei auch eine Rolle spielen. Das kann angeblich zu Meßabweichungen von 2-3 Grad führen.


Ja,das wirds sein.@pit schrieb ja auch schon das die Meßwerte bei einfacheren Thermometern bis zu 2,5 C° abweichen können.
Dies alles waren eigentlich auch meine Vermutungen.
Werde es bei meinem nächsten Thailandaufenthalt mal testen...

----------

